# Hoof trimming



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I trim the goats about once a month or more if needed. They seem to be growing really fast lately. I have notice that the inside wall of both toes of most of my goats is much thinner and it is hard to cut with the clippers. I don't want dirt getting in between the hoof is but I am having difficulty getting it short enough. anyone have any ideas? The inside wall is not as hard as the rest. It doesn't smell and appears healthy otherwise. 

Also both the hooves on the front of one of my does is more widespread and a lady told me I could correct that somewhat with the trimming method. Does anyone know how to do this? Am I cutting the inside walls too short?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Wendy, 

are you cutting the hooves level ? Split hooves are usually a conformation issue but some are due to the feet needing a corrective trim.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Alot of Alpines don't have strong feet, so they have splay toes, and alot have shallow heels. Corrective trimming can only go so far. If the heels of your does feet rub together before the toes do, than you can take some meat off the inside of the hoof heels so you can push them together easier. But if the toe splays right back out than it's conformation. Hooves should stand side by side like this II alot of alpines feet go like this V. As far as length goes if you shave off the hair, or pull it up on the side of the hoof... on the coronary band (where the meat of the leg meets the hoof) it is a straight line. The hoof, seen from the side, should be a straight line also. In photos you can see how so many folks cut off way too much heel and leave the toes way to long. After trimming around the whole hoof with your shears, do you use anything like a box cutter or rasp (I don't have the patience to use a rasp) to take the meat of the hoof down in long layers? Just make sure when you do take out the length of the hoof that you don't start by digging in deep at the heel and then go up, taking little off the toe. If the hoof is left to long each time you trim, it gets longer and longer which contributes to splayed toes.

I really have no idea how you all are able to learn anything from my posts  You really do need a local mentor to show you how to trim feet, can you invite someone over who is more experienced with goats than you are for lunch and feet trimming  Vicki


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Actually I think your post really helped. I do have the 4H people but they didn't show me much with the back side. I haven't been cutting much off that part. That is why the toes are splayed and more so on the older goat. I hope it isn't too late to fix it. I have so much to learn. I have used a rasp in the past and need to do that again. Should I use the dremmel tool?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate using a rasp on frog material, it just doesn't cut well. I still use a hoof knife. You can do whatever you want with a good sharp one. But it's easier to accidentally cut yourself or the goat with that than shears.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

There are pictures and instructions for trimming goat feet in most books about goats, including my own (see add above for Making Money With Goats) and there are booklets just about trimming goat feet if you google trimming. Youtube has some videos, but I just looked at one and the guy left the toes WAY too long. It was a Boer person tho and maybe for a meat goat feet don't matter long term--for a dairy goat they for sure do! Also, if your minerals get "off" you'll have more foot problems.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I think what I need is a hoof knife. I have been using a cutters and it is tough to use. I even cut myself with that the other day.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the pruners...easy for woman's hand, small enough to get in all the tight spots. ALWAYS wear a leather glove on the hand that holds the foot!!!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

ellie said:


> I like the pruners...easy for woman's hand, small enough to get in all the tight spots. ALWAYS wear a leather glove on the hand that holds the foot!!!


I am so awful about that.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

I was too until I needed some stitches.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

When the appraiser was here the other day, he said that you are basically only going to see an E foot on a Boer or heavy boned Nubian. Something about fine boned and really dairy lends itself to not as well put together feet. But, I will say that when a friend came with an angle grinder and took way more off the toes than I had been able to with hoof nippers, my feet looked so much better. (okay, not *my* feet... though I asked him if he could take it to *my* heels.  )


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Like


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Lee, you've been spending too much time on FB.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so afraid of trimming too short. I'm not doing a very good job at trimming feet :/. I definately need a mentor.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Look at the you tube videos...there are dozens...even if they leave the toes too long it show how to get started.


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

stoneyheightsfarm said:


> When the appraiser was here the other day, he said that you are basically only going to see an E foot on a Boer or heavy boned Nubian. Something about fine boned and really dairy lends itself to not as well put together feet. But, I will say that when a friend came with an angle grinder and took way more off the toes than I had been able to with hoof nippers, my feet looked so much better. (okay, not *my* feet... though I asked him if he could take it to *my* heels.  )


I wonder if heavier-goat breeders (not necessarily the breeder, but the goats are heavier . . . ) are more aware of the need for good feet, and so have paid more attention to the breeding of good feet? :

Did you mean a real ANGLE GRINDER thingy? Like a 4 inch or more in diameter spinning bit of grit-paper? I can imagine how that might make the hooves level, but I'd be afraid to take something that big to those little hooves. Your friend must have stead hands.

I wonder if a dremel is big enough to have the right effect? :???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are not near or getting near blood each time you trim feet, you are not trimming feet short enough, and I am not talking about just taking off toes.

I don't know how anyone can nip off enough feet with hoof shears. I love using a box cutter, with new sharp blades you can really go through the feet quickly. Nanny Manicures is a super cool book, as well as Ellie's of course...I need to remember to mention her books more, I guess I just think it's a given that new folks would want books written by someone who raised goats


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I can vouch for Ellie's book, Making Money With Goats, I got a copy a couple weeks ago. There is so much diverse and excellent information in it.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, I mean a real angle grinder. He asked if I wanted to try and I lifted the thing and said there was no way I could do it --heavy and intimidating and goats don't always hold still. But I'd pay him to do that for me once a year or so to make them look like kid feet again with me doing monthly maintenance! Box cutter... I'd like to see how that works!

And my friend noticed when he was here (I noticed something different but never could place what it was) that the webbing between the toes is at a different height in the Alpines than Nubians and Boers. Like it's lower, but fleshier, maybe? I can't remember. But I would think that might have something to do with it, too.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

True Billie~

The coolest idea I have seen is a belt sander mounted upside down in a box so the sanding surface is exposed upright and level.
I am just dying to try this!! You clip what you can and then just old the foot in it's natural position and flatten and finish sand the whole thing! Heavenly!

I could even use it on my heels


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> If you are not near or getting near blood each time you trim feet, you are not trimming feet short enough, and I am not talking about just taking off toes.
> 
> I don't know how anyone can nip off enough feet with hoof shears. I love using a box cutter, with new sharp blades you can really go through the feet quickly. doe Manicures is a super cool book, as well as Ellie's of course...I need to remember to mention her books more, I guess I just think it's a given that new folks would want books written by someone who raised goats


This just goes so against my knowledge in horse hoof care. I know they are different, but they are a lot alike. The shorter you trim a horse, the more it tends to try and overcompensate in growth. If you find that perfect balance in the foot, you will find they don't grow much more than they need. Also the more you trim out from under the bone in a horse, the more the coronet gets pushed up and the longer the hoof appears, though there is little under the bone on the sole.

I don't know, I just can't feel good about trimming that much. Though it doesn't make goat sore like it does a horse. They just don't have the weight on their feet.

I will have to try box cutters! Mine are all due for a trim again, sigh.


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

The reason you need to get so close to blood on goats is due to the fact that they have cloven hooves. Similar, but definitely different, from horse hooves. Also, goats are typically not packing around 20 to 25% of their body weight. If you look at goat feet that are kept short naturally because the animals live on rocks (for instance, at the San Diego Zoo), they are very short. This is for grip! Our dairy goats don't always have the availability of rock surfaces to live on. Mine do, but that's because there's more rock out here than dirt! With my goats, I only rarely need to touch up their feet. All the rocks and walks are doing all the trimming for me. I still check feet often. Sort of an obsession for me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do not like over grown feet or toes Inside toes they can actually build a nasty gross pocket that gets covered by new frog growth. And stinky! Also over long toes do not do wonders for the pasterns nor the carpus bones. So yeah I try to keep our hooves short. I use the Jeffers pruners and WHEN needed the dremel (usually before shows). Makes a nice smooth surface that is level. 
Tam


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your input. My hooves were definitely not level. I am getting out the dremmel tomorrow along with the hoof cutter. You are right about those stinky pockets. I didn't realize. I had always thought I was doing it right. I think I am learning something new every day.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have had goats for five years and I still really stink at trimming hooves. I like to do it. I don't put it off or anything I just can never do it right. I am getting a dremel and trying that.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Set your dremel on low at first to get the feel for it and wear gloves.
Tam


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

My dremmel only has one speed. I will wear leather gloves. Do you use a stone grinder?


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

wow that dremmel worked nice. Everything is even. Do wear a respirator and safety goggles though. I was covered with a white powder and smelled like a goat. Attractive! Maybe to a buck. haha


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I just deal with the smell, most anything you do with goats you wind up smelling anyway
Glad you tried the dremel and have found it a helpful tool.
Tam


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I have rocks, but still my girls back feet always need trimming, long toes.
I hate trimming.
I got a pedicure thing, it has a brush on one side, and a pumice on the back of it.
When I trim, and don't get it as smooth as I would like, or when they bump, hmm the dewclaw? no idea what to call the hoof in mid-air on the back... but, they sometimes rough it up on rocks, and I find the pumice really knocks off those odd bits.
I watched you tube videos, they make it look so easy, then I go to do it, and always decide I need better tools. But I still haven't found anything that takes much off. It is always a very long job, and I am never satisfied with the results. I know what they need to look like, but getting them there, still eludes me.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Bell still has a little splay to her front hooves. I haven't done Nana yet but she is tomorrow. Hers really look splayed bad. I hope this helps her.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do horse hooves too for a living. They are certainly different. The way I've found to do goats that works fairly well is to use your goat hoof nippers to remove all excess wall, then take your hoof rasp in one hand, hoof in the other, and just keep rasping down till you start to see blood or pink. You'll hold the hoof down like you do when you eye a horse hoof for balance. Also, my goats tend to have pockets at the toe. Cut that pocket back and you can then see how much to take the sole down...usually...sometimes you will not be able to take off all that really should come off at one time. Frequency works well in this case.

I found it very challenging to do goats with crazy hooves until I started doing it like this. I also trim goats for other people, so I want them as short and neat as possible. You really can't tell much of anything by looking at the top of the hoof, except if it looks right or not, not really how to trim, or how much you can take off safely.

If the goat has whacky, splayed feet, or walls that quickly overgrow the sole and splay, it's harder to figure them out, but using the rasp will help make sure you don't over trim, and if you do, it will be minimal..(Yep, I've overtrimmed a goat or two using my very sharp goat hoof nippers.) Ouch!


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

I am not a fan of using power tools for the most part. Creeps me out. I have used a dremel on horses feet to relieve abscesses and clear severe cracks. In those cases, I figure I can't make the horse any worse; he's already lame! :rofl I don't feel comfortable whipping out the dremel on my goats; I'll cut up my hands with a full size rasp, thank you. The toes on goats really have to be whacked back. I get goat feet as short as I can. I have one client who has a pygmy whose leg was broken by a farrier being too rough with him. Now his little feet don't grow right. It's way easy to bleed him, so I'm careful, and we keep him close to the truck just in case I need to cauterize (has happened). None of the typical "landmarks" work on this poor guy's feet. I feel like I'm trimming by Braille. Also, she doesn't have him trimmed very regularly; I usually do her goats every six months or so, and they're living in a very soft, rock-free pen. I really wish she would do them more frequently, but I don't feel right doing them for a cut rate or free just because I feel badly for them. I already charge half of the horse price for goats I'm doing on the same ranch with horses. If anyone expresses an interest in seeing pics of this particular goat, I'll take them the next time I trim him.


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

Ozark Lady said:


> I have rocks, but still my girls back feet always need trimming, long toes.


I really think it's the morning 2 mile walks on hard packed dirt roads that do my girls the most good. The rocks are secondary. At the Wild Animal Park, the goats have great feet, but they're not just on any rocks. They're on rocks on a very steep hillside! Also, any goats that start to show problems get a visit from the farrier.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

The lady who bought my two doe kids last year has a ramp and a walk way goat play area with composition roofing on it and some rocks to climb on and after a year I went to give them a check up and their feet hardly needed any touch up. I was surprised since it is mostly wet and soft ground around here otherwise. 
Valerie, it would be very interesting to see before and after trimming that goat especially with 6 mos. growth.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the box cutters! Just need gloves next time. :blush


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

In our situation of dry lots and not having rock cliffs, we have do the hooves every three to four weeks. I could never allow them to grow any longer because that would start to cause deformities. We grain feed which always causes faster hoof growth. Do I use a dremmel all the time...no, only when needed to level a stubborn hoof or to trim the dew claws now. 
Each to their own.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Aha... so that is a dewclaw? I wondered about that! Thanks for that bit of info.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Can someone post pics of these dremels and grinders, I'm lost. My herds feet look like heck and I have a bad back and my husband does not help with the feet. It is an overwhelming job for me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll see about getting a video made this fall Diane. It really isn't anymore dangerous than a set of pruners.
Tam


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Feral Nature said:


> Can someone post pics of these dremels and grinders, I'm lost. My herds feet look like hell and I have a bad back and my husband does not help with the feet. It is an overwhelming job for me.


Here is what a Dremel tool is. Available at Lowes, Home Depot type stores

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

This has been a great discussion -- I have learned so much. I went out today and checked my goat's hooves again and did a little trimming. She actually looks like a better quality goat with her hooves trimmed properly! No kidding! Her legs look better.

On a previous discussion of hoof trimming here, someone recommended this site: <http://www.boergoatshome.com/hooves.php>

I looked at the pictures carefully, then went out and eyed the lines of hoof-growth on my doe. It helps a lot.

Thanks for starting this discussion thread! My doe thanks you!, from the bottom of her little tootsies!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Yikes, that is a scary looking thing! Looks like you could actually take off a whole foot or finger!

Be honest, I bet the first time any of you used that, it was with knees shaking!


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

It was scary to use one at first. Once you try it you will find it is easy and very smooth. I cut almost until I drew blood. I will have to post a picture on the weekend when I have time. I have been so busy here this week with the kids and 4H, school starting, and work. :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope I wasn't cause the first time I ever used one was on a doe who had a hole in her hoof wall and it had to be done. Vet recommended so it took all the question away. She was the kickin' est dang doe we ever had with a pair of trimmers but I could use the dremel on her and she was fine. Would let me do my job with barely any kicking at all. The bucks are okay with it too, but trimmers...just ask Ixel :biggrin. 
Tam


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

So, for those of you who use a Dremel, what attachment do you use?


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I just used a green stone grinder. I had some redish orange ones too but this worked good. You use the side not the top of it.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

One reason that I am so lousy at hoof trimming is... I am timid about taking enough of the hoof material off. And then we have the jerking, the trying to set the foot down, the kicking...
But, if I were a bit faster, less timid about it, they would be better, it is my fault.
What if we made a ramp of rough cement, maybe with a few stones here and there?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Problem solved! My county extension agent came by and trimmed hooves for me.
He used a regular pair of hoof shears and they all turned out nice,neat, and short.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, how did you get him to do it?
I bet ours wouldn't even know where to start!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

My Dremel Tool came with a flexible shaft attachment. I use it for everything I do. It's kinda like holding on to one of the fat first grade pencils. Seems like it would work real well for trimming the hooves. I think it would be easier than holding the bulkly tool itself.

Daniel


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

That attachment looks pretty nice. Mine didn't have that. My hand did get tired but I didn't know what I was doing and it probably took 10 times as long as it should have.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

mylalaisa said:


> Feral Nature said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone post pics of these dremels and grinders, I'm lost. My herds feet look like hell and I have a bad back and my husband does not help with the feet. It is an overwhelming job for me.
> ...


Thanks! I know what that is, just didn't know the name :blush


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I had to go find how to use a dremel, and then I looked on you tube until I found a guy using a rotary grinder, I assume it is a dremel? When I looked up dremel, it said a brand name of rotary tools.

I can't embed the you tube: It is trimming a goats hooves with a hand grinder.




 That should get you close to it.

Interesting, I notice he kept going in one direction... heel towards the toe.


----------



## dawnwinddg (Aug 29, 2010)

If you ever have the chance, take a look at the Cabela's (or similar store or museum) wild animal whole mount displays, specifically their feet. All of the goat-like creatures actually have longer toes and shorter heels than what dairy goat folks seem to trim for. It's amazing to me the changes you can get in conformation just by changing angles and trimming feet. I've also seen drastic changes in our does' feet from moving them from MN to SD and having dry, rocky areas for them to live on. They can do a lot of hoof maintenance on their own. 

I really like the idea of a goat ramp with a rough surface for self-service trimming. Might have to get Chris to make me one. 

Frances


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I would like to see a picture of a perfect trim up close. I did try to make the heel lower it helped with the splayed hooves.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, hoofs are trimmed! Not the greatest job, but I will be sore tomorrow!

After a major battle, I ended up tying the leg up in mid-air, and then I would work, till they started kicking badly, and back off let them have their little fit, then back after it.

I really 'man handled' those girls! I am so mean. I put a lead on them, and drug them onto the milking stand, because they got down as soon as they figured out what I was up to! Then I tied it off, and locked the milking stand. Then I tied the leg I wanted about 2" off the stand... they could no longer kick me in the face!

I only did the two girls, and their feet weren't that bad, but it took me 2 hours! Well, the first hour I hadn't figured out the best way to tie them up!

How do you make sure the hoof is level? There was a lump before the end of the toe, and the heel looked like what we used to call "pumps"... shoes with a small heel on them.

I didn't have a file, so I used a human pumice stone on them, and just tried to level it the best that I could. I didn't get close to seeing any pink, but there was nothing trapped under the hooves, no bad spots, some weird hoof peeling areas, but I got those off too.

Whew! I bet I sleep good tonight. Is this like milking and they will get broke to it, and less of a pain in time?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

About the youtube video, that's one small milker for him to be able to straddle her rump like that....and I am no midget! He goes from heel to toe because of the way the grinder is spinning, otherwise it would throw it at him and not away from him. Now next time you are at Lowe's go pick up a hand grinder like this, they are big around, my hand barely goes around it and then you are going to hold it in the air like this for a minute or so for each foot....no way is a chick doing that! Now show us a utube video of a gal doing this  Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

The man that did mine said that a woman taught him. I thought it was far too heavy and big for me, though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Billie my husband keeps showing me these, and buying them in catalogs, saying this one is small enough  Shoot I finally went and bought my own electric drill because all of his I was using were too darn heavy to use for any length of time! The new roto tool they have out sounds promising, we are waiting for the attachment that I can use. Its' a lark since I so much prefer my hoof nippers and box cutters. Vicki


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

My hubby saw my battle, he was working changing the fly wheel on the truck, so he had his hands full too. But, he had to run to town, so he got me a 4-n-1 file, it has different areas.

Not the electric grinder, but definitely safer for me, with a goat jerking and hoof aimed at my nose, etc... ha ha And it should not take as long as a pumice stone... geez that was slow!

But, he got home with it, after I was done... so next month, ladies!


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

My goats hardly jerk when they are in the milk stand and I use the dremmel tool. At the fair there sure were some curious people watching me use it. I bet next year hoof trimming will be at a new level at my county fair.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Just touching a hind leg is a jerk reaction for these girls. They don't even want me to look! I wonder if I should start lifting feet and looking daily? ha ha... well, they got used to milking, by being milked twice a day, how can they get used to a once a month thing?


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

I approach goat hoof trimming as a two-person operation. I have my assistant hold the goat and feed her treats. Now, I'm big enough to straddle all but the tallest goats. I get the rump between my knees and pick up a hind foot. Being used to horses, I'm not real worried about being kicked by goats! We've been known to "throw" them and trim feet while pinning them to the ground. A client's Nubian wethers are done this way. It depends on how much of a fit they're throwing.

I've found with my own girls that if you handle the feet regularly, it becomes less of a problem. Just as a horse who gets his feet handled regularly is more likely to stand quietly for trimming, a goat is more likely to let you do your job if she's used to having her feet handled. I brush my girls daily, and part of the grooming process is to pick up and inspect each foot. I need an assistant for actual trimming because I need both of my hands.

I can hold a Dremel in one hand. Again, I'm pretty tall, and I have what can only be described as "man hands."


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ozark Lady said:


> Just touching a hind leg is a jerk reaction for these girls. They don't even want me to look! I wonder if I should start lifting feet and looking daily? ha ha... well, they got used to milking, by being milked twice a day, how can they get used to a once a month thing?


Simply pick their feet up, and hold on as they kick. Let your arm be kinda limp so it goes with the foot, just keep ahold of it. You want them to explore all their ideas for getting you to let go and find it doesn't work. When they quit fighting let go. Do this a few times a day every day, slowly increasing the time they have to be still before you give their foot back and soon they won't mind at all.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I gave up and tied their foot up, so I could get them trimmed! They still didn't give up the fight, just took breathers from time to time! And you could just see the look in their eyes "this is no fun when it isn't bothering her". I tried the 'no' and a swat to no avail. But, the rope worked okay!


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

well even if they are calm and you release once they are it may only be a second at first it teaches them to be calm when you pick up the foot. Mine now just sit really calm and don't even pay attention to what I am doing.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I just milked, and after milking, they were not done eating, so I tried lifting feet, front feet were okay. Touch a hindleg, and gone! ha ha
Okay, so that needs more annoying them!


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

I've taught submitting hind feet the same way with the goats and with horses. Slowly working my way along the body, I gradually accustom them to being touched. When they stand still for a touch that previously had them jumping, it's good girl and a favored treat. For my doe, this is carrot, her baby prefers the MannaPro licorice treats. I slowly work through this, maybe ten minutes a day, until I can get my hand from rump to foot without kicking or moving, then start asking for the foot. I try very hard not to have to just hang on to them. I know I am strong enough to hurt them. I have a client who has a goat that got it's leg spiral fractured by a farrier who didn't let go. It's just too easy to hang on to them until we hurt them, at least if you're used to hanging on to 900 lb horses! Anyway, I find a calm, positive approach, while it may take a little longer to get to where the feet are getting trimmed, results in happier, calmer animals.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Very good advice! I will certainly try it!

You know, I think kicking is a game with them. They will kick like crazy, and go on eating... they get down after hoof trimming and I still can't move for them being all over me, so they aren't frightened or mad, just very willful.

It is funny though, they will not kick if the milking bucket is there, they might stamp a foot, but they won't kick at all! They don't like my reaction over foot in milking bucket! ha ha
No, I haven't tried putting the milking bucket in place to trim hooves!
I keep the two operations separate.

I do run my hands over them, feeling for ticks, but they don't let me mess with hindfeet. So, I need to inch up to that.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

After growing up around horses and owning one very ornery stud colt at one time, a goat kicking and trying to pull their foot away is such a non issue for me. My two year old colt didn't get his foot back until I was done with it, there is no way a goat is going to get their foot back until I say so.


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I just brought home a pair of Nubian does, twins, 28 months old, and I don't think their feet have ever been trimmed. :O They weren't taught to lead, or to wear a collar, but they love to be touched and hugged and I could lead them easily by hooking my arm around their neck and just guiding them. Spoiled little sweethearts. 

I put their first collars on them just now and they didn't seem to notice (I put one on my older doe first). They didn't fight me when I gave them wormer meds either. This may not be as bad as I thought. I need to copper bolus them, BoSe them, check them over and then . . . off with those slippers! Or as much as it seems wise to handle on a first trim. If need be I will hog-tie them and work one foot at a time -- it couldn't possibly be good for them to walk around on such long toes. :nooo

Right now they are crying because I left them with my older doe and a couple of dairy sheep and a big white dog -- and they just want to be with people!

What is funny is that they are along the roadside, and when people go by, they start hollering like frightened people-kids -- what an awesome noise! Frightened me the first time they went off! :rofl

Wish me luck in my adventures in hoof-trimming. I didn't know that goats could have such long toes . . . :/


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

I see such neglected little goat feet. The same people who panic if I can't make it out to trim or shoe their horses at six weeks will just let their goats' feet look horrible! I discount trimming of goats if they're at the same place with horses I'm working on, mostly because it gives the owners a little incentive to take care of them and I can hardly stand to see them that way.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I grew up around horses, and riding, but I was spoiled, my daddy took care of feet, grooming etc. I would get home from school, and my horse would be saddled and waiting for me!

My job was simply taking green broke horses and getting them used to being rode and neck reining. I didn't have to do anything, except tell my dad, if one limped etc.

I know spoiled brat!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ozark Lady said:


> I grew up around horses, and riding, but I was spoiled, my daddy took care of feet, grooming etc. I would get home from school, and my horse would be saddled and waiting for me!


WOW!


----------

